# Hey :) From NZ



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey,

Im from New Zealand,

Love to Shred, and loving the forum so far


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

haha yea another one to join the army from down under.

where abouts in nz you go riding?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

NzGnu said:


> haha yea another one to join the army from down under.
> 
> where abouts in nz you go riding?


Turoa  live in Auckland,

Would love to go to the South Island,


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey back, from across the Tasman.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i want to go fishing tere!!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

welcome, whakapapa/auckland here


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey man, I'm a fellow JAFA who ski's Ruapehu. Hello everyone.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Helloo.
welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey there

I am also from Auckland, not been boarding yet but that will be resolved on labour weekend. I am off down to either Whakapapa or Turoa, we haven't qquite made our minds up on the location yet. I went skiing for the first time ever last weekend and loved it but boarding looked like much more fun....so I cant wait


----------

